# Executive Security/Armed Guards as a profession?



## Atroxus (Nov 7, 2008)

Are there any people on this forum that work in the security industry that could answer some questions? I am curious if or how someone with no military or law enforcement background would learn about the professional security industry. For example, are there classes available to the non-military/LEOs to learn the necessary skills? Do these types of companies provide training? Or do security companies that provide armed security tend to recruit exclusivley ex-military/LEOs? Do they start employees as unarmed security guards? I would not consider myself remotely qualified for such a position right now, but I don't figure that those of you in the industry were born trained to it either. Mostly I ask just because another thread that was closed piqued my curiousity. Though if it would be feasible to learn the necessary skills I might consider pursuing a career in security. I have talked briefly to a few people that work for companies that provide unarmed security for businesses, but my impression from them was that positions with those companies were pretty much dead-end careers, with very little compensation or opportunity to advance. Is this true of companies that provide armed security as well?


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Atroxus,

Armed security is _generally_ relegated to those that have been in combat. Can someone such as yourself get into it? Perhaps. There are schools geared for it, but you'd better be prepared to pay out the proverbial pie hole for it. You're talking $1200-$4000 per class for this stuff, and you will most likely be asked to leave and not given your money back if you don't already have a hearty set of skills and balls to go along with it.

No, I'm not making fun of you and what I said above is the truth to the best of my knowledge, but if you ask these kinds of questions on the internet, expect to be razzed... A LOT! Why? Because years ago, a guy took it way too far and became a legend, not only in his own mind, but to the internet shooting community as a whole. He was Gecko45. Read this to gain some perspective as to why this thread will ultimately blow up like the other threads like it did. It's a really long read, but I'm sure it'll give some perspective to you and others who ultimately take a ration of shit for asking things like what you are asking.

Good luck.


----------



## Atroxus (Nov 7, 2008)

LOL, I got a good laugh out of that thread. I was only bummed that it seems I may be to old to become a mall ninja now since I am in my 30s.  I especially loved the part about how "The SWAT prettyboys were overpowered by the Gap" I wish I could swoop in to save a swat teams bacon some day. JK :smt082

Seriously though, mostly I asked just out of sheer curiousity of how people get into that type of profession, and if you ever find people without military/LEO background doing that type of work.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Before you ask what they use........here it is.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Okay...

There are different kinds of security jobs.

Your basic unarmed security guard that you see at malls, apartment buildings, some corporate businesses etc. Then you have your basic armed guards, these guys drive armored cars, escort ATM repairmen etc. 

Then you have your Para-Military security, BlackWater (now US Training or something) etc.

Which are you asking about? The questions you are asking have different answers depending on type and I'm not going to write a dissertation on the matter if I don't have to.


----------



## Atroxus (Nov 7, 2008)

VAMarine said:


> Okay...
> 
> There are different kinds of security jobs.
> 
> ...


Ahh, I had not considered that there was a difference between the armed guards in an armored car, and the ones you refer to as para-military security. But now that you mention it I guess it makes sense. I would assume that without *extensive* training someone without military background would not have a snowballs chance in hell of signing on with any reputable para-military type security company? I am guessing these are the companies that provide things like security for businesses operating in dangerous parts of the world like the middle-east?

So I guess I was asking more about the armored car driving types. Would domestic executive security fall into this category, or would that also generally be handeled by para-military companies?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Atroxus said:


> Ahh, I had not considered that there was a difference between the armed guards in an armored car, and the ones you refer to as para-military security. But now that you mention it I guess it makes sense. I would assume that without *extensive* training someone without military background would not have a snowballs chance in hell of signing on with any reputable para-military type security company? I am guessing these are the companies that provide things like security for businesses operating in dangerous parts of the world like the middle-east?
> 
> So I guess I was asking more about the armored car driving types. Would domestic executive security fall into this category, or would that also generally be handeled by para-military companies?


It really depends on the company in question. Most of your average armored car gigs don't require any special back ground other than not having a criminal record and you have to pass a wizquiz.

Some corporate low-mid tier security does not require Military/LEO back ground, but it does help. Check out Wackenhut, they are a mid tier company that does (or did, I don't know if they still do) security at some Nuke plants. They have a well put together site and as far as your entry level security gigs go they are probably the best to work for. The company I used to work for had several officers from Wackenhut on site and they all seemed to like it, then again they had pensions from the Military to help out in the pay dept. But unless you want to enlist or attend a police academy and do some time getting the exp. you need, you're not going to get into Blackwater or whatever they call themselves these days.

Regarding training, it depends on:

1: The Company in Question
2: The state in which you will be employed, IE Pennsylvania requires ACT 235 Training for persons to be armed security etc.



> Lethal Weapons certification, officially known as PA Act 235, is mandatory for all privately employed persons who utilize any type of a lethal weapon in the performance of their work. Lethal Weapons Training Academy is a state certified center for PA Act 235.
> Information and official PA Act 235 application forms can be obtained from the Pennsylvania State Police lethal weapons training program website.


Back to #1, the level of training could be anywhere from being able to handle a gun and hit the target most of the time to a requirement of you being Jesus with a gun.

As for the over seas work, yes most of those are the Para-Military type outfits where executive protection rather than property protection is the main task. To get into those types of gigs, you need to have the appropriate back ground. I know a lot of guys with the back ground that tried to get into that line of work and the competition is fierce, the economy sucks right now and there has been a war on for the last 8 years producing lots of disgruntled well qualified veterans that are competing for these jobs.

If you are interested in Gov't service in a non military way, check out the US Marshalls Service, ICE, and the DOJ.

Define your idea of "Domestic Security" for me please.


----------



## Atroxus (Nov 7, 2008)

VAMarine said:


> It really depends on the company in question. Most of your average armored car gigs don't require any special back ground other than not having a criminal record and you have to pass a wizquiz.
> 
> Some corporate low-mid tier security does not require Military/LEO back ground, but it does help. Check out Wackenhut, they are a mid tier company that does (or did, I don't know if they still do) security at some Nuke plants. They have a well put together site and as far as your entry level security gigs go they are probably the best to work for. The company I used to work for had several officers from Wackenhut on site and they all seemed to like it, then again they had pensions from the Military to help out in the pay dept. But unless you want to enlist or attend a police academy and do some time getting the exp. you need, you're not going to get into Blackwater or whatever they call themselves these days.
> 
> ...


When I said "domestic executive security" I was referring to body guards for rich business men and/or entertainers inside the US. From what you said and what I saw on the wackenhut site though, it sounds like I could probably get an "entry-level" armed security gig. I don't do any illegal drugs, and passed the background check for my concealed carry permit. I guess I will just have to do more research to see if it would be a career worth leaving my current job to pursue or not.Thanks for the info though. :smt023


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Atroxus said:


> When I said "domestic executive security" I was referring to body guards for rich business men and/or entertainers inside the US....


First thing that popped into my head when I read this, was the image you see of high profile entertainers... they usually are flanked by atleast one 'burly' looking security guard, idea being for the purpose of visual intimidation. I don't think a younger guy(I am just assuming, based on your enthusiasm, that you are) would easily find himself landing a position like that... no matter how well versed in firearms he may be.

just my 2 cents.:smt023


----------



## Atroxus (Nov 7, 2008)

YFZsandrider said:


> First thing that popped into my head when I read this, was the image you see of high profile entertainers... they usually are flanked by atleast one 'burly' looking security guard, idea being for the purpose of visual intimidation. I don't think a younger guy(I am just assuming, based on your enthusiasm, that you are) would easily find himself landing a position like that... no matter how well versed in firearms he may be.
> 
> just my 2 cents.:smt023


Actually I'm 30-something.:mrgreen: I been contemplating a career change recently, but don't want to(can't afford) to spend 4+ years in college to do it. Although looking back at my posts I find myself pleasantly surprised that I wasn't labeled a "mall ninja" and summarily flamed. :smt023


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

What part of Washington are you in?!


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Atroxus said:


> Actually I'm 30-something.:mrgreen: I been contemplating a career change recently, but don't want to(can't afford) to spend 4+ years in college to do it. Although looking back at my posts I find myself pleasantly surprised that I wasn't labeled a "mall ninja" and summarily flamed. :smt023


That's why I posted the link about Gecko45. I didn't want a repeat of the usual in regards to questions like you asked. There's a way to get into the security business, but it takes a whole lot of money and a whole lot of skills. Skills to build on, not build up. As said, there are different levels, but following Oprah around probably isn't any easier to get into than guarding VIP's that the gun community actually like. :mrgreen:


----------



## Atroxus (Nov 7, 2008)

YFZsandrider said:


> What part of Washington are you in?!


I am in Marysville. How about you?



zhurdan said:


> That's why I posted the link about Gecko45. I didn't want a repeat of the usual in regards to questions like you asked. There's a way to get into the security business, but it takes a whole lot of money and a whole lot of skills. Skills to build on, not build up. As said, there are different levels, but following Oprah around probably isn't any easier to get into than guarding VIP's that the gun community actually like. :mrgreen:


I am thinking of applying for an armed guard position with Brinks. Seems like a good entry level security position. I just want to find out what the pay range is like for armed security first, to see if it would be same or better than what I make now.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Tacoma... Let me know when you find a good paying armed security position with good benefits. I'll move up north:mrgreen:


----------

